# Tack-dropping since Feb 2014 in inner Melbourne, no end in sight



## Shut Up Legs (11 May 2014)

It's just reached the mainstream media (after almost 3 months ):
Melbourne's Herald Sun (aka Feral Hun, due to its anti-cyclist stance and generally tabloid style aimed at bogans) article.

This is the discussion thread that's been running since the tacks first appeared:
https://www.bicyclenetwork.com.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=26910

In late February, one of the Australian cycling forums reported that a large number of tacks had been strewn along the parking lane (which generally also serves as a cycling lane, although it's not mandatory for cyclists to use) in Yarra Boulevard, a scenic road winding its way through Yarra Bend Park in the suburb of Kew, inner Melbourne. I then decided to stop using this road as part of my commute, even though I did enjoy riding along it, because I didn't want to be replacing tubes at least once per week. I've found an alternative route which is pleasant enough and avoids the worst of the main roads.

Three months later, the tacks are still being thrown onto this road, along with triangular shards of metal or glass!  Whoever's doing it has a serious grudge against cyclists. There are the occasional groups of cyclists who ride along this road in the early morning on weekends who apparently can get a bit noisy when chatting amongst themselves, but it certainly doesn't justify putting tacks on the road.

This has already caused at least one cyclist to crash, after his front tube suddenly deflated and he lost control. Apparently, a few motorcyclists have had flats caused by the tacks, and there was a report on the cycling fora of a motorist with a flat tyre also.

Do you get anything like this in the UK?


----------



## Ganymede (11 May 2014)

The police should look for DNA on those tacks. I'm serious here, not going all CSI! Burglars were caught after taking the doors off our shed because they dropped the screws they took out of the hinges and the nice lady from forensics picked them up and tested them. 

Of course the toerags that did our shed were already on the police database and by the time the tests came back they'd already been nicked for something else. Your tack-meisters are probably "respectable" residents, but you might get lucky.

You'll need to wear gloves to collect the tacks, of course. These people are criminals and I'm sorry to hear of your trouble.


----------



## TheDoctor (11 May 2014)

victor said:


> It's just reached the mainstream media (after almost 3 months ):
> <snip>
> Do you get anything like this in the UK?


We sure do. There was a sportive in Scotland IIRC, and a few in the New Forest, where the road was strewn with sharp stuff and chaos ensued.
General commuting roads - not so much.
There's a cycle track near me that often has broken glass on it, but it's outside a pub and it's broken beer bottles.
I doubt it's maliciously anti-cyclist, but it's a pain in the arse nonetheless...


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2014)

A few years ago someone was cutting up carpet gripper strips, nails on both sides, nailing them together and making certain they landed in the cycle lane on the A58. A section of road(dual carriage way that narrowed to a single lane at the top of the hill, used by all kinds of traffic, but also prone to long delays and tailbacks. Three mile tailbacks not uncommon at times. But the cycle lane had very few users.
Clear that they had been made, sawn and then nailed together, so if you hit one you got a nail through the tyre.


----------



## jarlrmai (14 May 2014)

A few hidden trail cameras would expose the culprit.


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> A few hidden trail cameras would expose the culprit.


 They were seen being thrown out of the passenger side of a car in a line of traffic. Which one they were unable to say.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> They were seen being thrown out of the passenger side of a car in a line of traffic. Which one they were unable to say.


Then you had better luck than us. Apart from speculation that the tacks were being thrown from a car passenger window, due to the distribution of the tacks on the road, nobody knows anything for certain, and the culprit remains unknown . What's worse is that the recent media coverage may even inspire some copycats in other areas.


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2014)

Strecth of road it happened on is covered by a camera, real time. It just needs to be pointing in the right direction. That was done after reporting the matter & by taking one of the pieces made to the police.
It was caught on camera, in rush hour traffic (nose to tail & not moving fast) but they were unable to say what vehicle it came from. Went on for over a week after it was reported and then caught on camera. About two weeks in total.


----------



## Ganymede (15 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Strecth of road it happened on is covered by a camera, real time. It just needs to be pointing in the right direction. That was done after reporting the matter & by taking one of the pieces made to the police.
> It was caught on camera, in rush hour traffic (nose to tail & not moving fast) but they were unable to say what vehicle it came from. Went on for over a week after it was reported and then caught on camera. About two weeks in total.


Did you get a conviction, classic33?


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Did you get a conviction, classic33?


No. The best they were able to say was it was being done. But not who was doing it.
Always the morning rush hour.


----------



## jefmcg (15 May 2014)

I must have been lucky, cycled round there a few times in march and april.

@victor are there many houses in earshot of The Boulevard? It's quite bucolic.

(nb: bogan is Australian for chav. And this incident would be the equivalent of putting tacks on Box Hill, or around Richmond Park)


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 May 2014)

jefmcg said:


> I must have been lucky, cycled round there a few times in march and april.
> 
> @victor are there many houses in earshot of The Boulevard? It's quite bucolic.
> 
> (nb: bogan is Australian for chav. And this incident would be the equivalent of putting tacks on Box Hill, or around Richmond Park)


Yes, there are lots of houses next to Yarra Boulevard, I hate to think of how much they cost to buy. Yes, you probably did get lucky, because the tacks have been laid consistently just about every week for 3 months now (or 3 months minus 1 week). Somebody's got a really bad grudge against cyclists.


----------



## Ganymede (16 May 2014)

victor said:


> every week for 3 months now (or 3 months minus 1 week). Somebody's got a really bad grudge against cyclists.


Yes... someone who was on holiday that week... or confined to bed... 

*turns up collar of Colombo mac*


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 May 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Yes... someone who was on holiday that week... or confined to bed...
> 
> *turns up collar of Colombo mac*


 Actually, what I meant is that for 1 week short of 3 months, i.e. 12 weeks, this idiot has been laying tacks at least once a week. To give the police their due, they are trying to find this person, but it's not an easy task, I'm guessing.


----------



## Globalti (19 May 2014)

I punctured with a tack on the Cape Argus race in Cape Town. A good number of the other 32,000 riders did in the same place as well, judging by the gang of local lads patrolling the stretch of road just after where I picked up the tack, each with a bandolero of about a dozen inner tubes around his shoulder! Presumably they use them for catapaults.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Jun 2014)

...and still they're doing it, after 4 months:
https://www.bicyclenetwork.com.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=26910&p=654878#p654874
The local Council can't do much, because the road is owned by VicRoads (the state roads body), and VicRoads don't seem to care much about the problem. The local Police have tried to find the culprits, but it's not an easy task, because these people are probably throwing the tacks, nails, glass, etc. when nobody is around to witness them, and clearly it's been successful for them so far .

This road used to be part of my commute, and I enjoyed it due to the nice scenery and low motor traffic, but I've avoided it for 4 months now .


----------



## Ganymede (23 Jun 2014)

Really sorry to hear that victor. You need 24hr surveillance! Can't believe the state roads people would ignore something like that.


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jun 2014)

A guy on that forum says he's picked up 3400 tacks!


----------



## Ganymede (24 Jun 2014)

jarlrmai said:


> A guy on that forum says he's picked up 3400 tacks!


I'd be tempted to empty them all over the inside of the police station. Maybe split half-and-half with VicRoads, though from what I see on that forum, VicRoads is engaging with the protest, even though they don't seem to be doing anything.


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jun 2014)

I'd be trying like hell to Sherlock this, stake outs, hidden cameras. probably it's not practical though.

re the source of the carpet tacks probably buying them online or is in the business, worth trying though.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2014)

@victor
How's it being handled/treated now that its broken glass thats being used?
That can affect just about everyone who uses the roads


----------



## Mile195 (15 Jul 2014)

That's nasty. Really nasty. For the cyclists it's an irritation. For the dog that picks one up in a paw it's cruel and painful, and for the child that runs down there in thin soled shoes it's an infection risk.
Nice that the police sympathise, but that isn't going to stop some kid picking up tetanus.


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Jul 2014)

I swear if no cyclist had ever mentioned it but a couple of dogwalkers had it'd be sorted out by now.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Jul 2014)

Guess what happens when you spread tacks and nasty metal shards all over the parking-cum-cycling lane? Cyclists move to the general-transit lane next to it! So now the tack-strewing idiot has just made the road less convenient for motorists, because the cyclists are now riding further out from the kerb! 
See the comments near the end of this thread: http://www.bicycles.net.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=73354&p=1152248#p1152248

And yes, the tacks are still being thrown, 5 months after it started, and no end in sight, as the culprit hasn't been caught yet.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Oct 2014)

Well, full marks for persistence to the scum that keeps throwing tacks onto this road, because they're still appearing, just over 8 months since they started . What a selfish moron.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2014)

victor said:


> Well full marks for persistence to the scum that keeps throwing tacks onto this road, because they're still appearing, just over 8 months since they started . What a selfish moron.


Another question there for you. What steps have the police taken on this matter?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Oct 2014)

classic33 said:


> Another question there for you. What steps have the police taken on this matter?


Not a great deal, as far as I can tell. They've asked the public to give any information, of course, but I doubt very much they've donated much resources to this. It's very difficult to catch the culprit, because the tacks are most likely being thrown during quiet times, and when nobody appears to be looking.


----------



## Ganymede (29 Oct 2014)

victor said:


> Not a great deal, as far as I can tell. They've asked the public to give any information, of course, but I doubt very much they've donated much resources to this. It's very difficult to catch the culprit, because the tacks are most likely being thrown during quiet times, and when nobody appears to be looking.


Cripes, Victor, this is astonishing. How can they still be doing it and still get away with it??? Why haven't they just rigged up a bit of covert CCTV? Well, obviously you are probably asking the same questions. Sorry to hear it's still going on.


----------



## jarlrmai (29 Oct 2014)

victor said:


> Well, full marks for persistence to the scum that keeps throwing tacks onto this road, because they're still appearing, just over 8 months since they started . What a selfish moron.



At this point they'll be routine about when they do it, surely someone is pissed off enough to try and do a stakeout by now?


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2014)

And it appears to  be spreading!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Nov 2014)

victor said:


> Not a great deal, as far as I can tell. They've asked the public to give any information, of course, but I doubt very much they've donated much resources to this. It's very difficult to catch the culprit, because the tacks are most likely being thrown during quiet times, and when nobody appears to be looking.


This post from a Victorian cycling forum might help to clarify what I said: even when the local council, road dept and police work together, they still can't find the perpetrator:
https://www.bicyclenetwork.com.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&p=661581#p661581
So to be fair, they're probably just as frustrated and angry as the rest of the cyclists who normally use this road for commuting and/or training.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Nov 2014)

I can't believe how persistent this moron is . 9 months and still he's at it. This post (and the next) on a local forum shows that more people got tacks this weekend:
https://www.bicyclenetwork.com.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=26910&p=662838#p662829


----------



## Ganymede (30 Nov 2014)

I see there's one person suggesting a watching rota with a long-range lens! I think that might be the only way to find out who it is. Can't believe it's still going on.


----------



## dodgy (30 Nov 2014)

Every time I read a thread about Australia and cycling, it's often depressing. What is it with Australia and its attitudes to cycling? I thought this was a sporting mad nation, lovers of the outdoors? I get the impression it's just one big rough estate!


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Nov 2014)

Happens all too often here - the New Forest is typical


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Nov 2014)

Often wonder if this could be an opportunity...

Sow some more serious caltrops that would damage car tyres and then blame it on the original offenders


----------



## albion (30 Nov 2014)

Mile195 said:


> That's nasty. Really nasty. For the cyclists it's an irritation. For the dog that picks one up in a paw it's cruel and painful..



I imagine it is quite a common cause of animal death. Paws have to be the worst place for animal infections.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Dec 2014)

Some support from the local Council: https://www.bicyclenetwork.com.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=26910&p=663015#p663015
Check out the photo: that council employee (or at least, I assume it is) is holding a lot of tacks! 
Apparently, one dog did get a tack in its paw some months ago. With this going on for 9 months, it was bound to occur eventually.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Dec 2014)

Ganymede said:


> I see there's one person suggesting a watching rota with a long-range lens! I think that might be the only way to find out who it is. Can't believe it's still going on.


That's the first thing I thought of: surely any cycling club/group would care enough to watch the area on a rota, armed with web cams, smart phones.
They don't have to confront the perpetrators, only expose them to the police and the media.
Of course, for this to work, better not to discuss the fine details on any internet forum


----------



## Drago (3 Dec 2014)

Strewth. If someone was lobbing caltrops in the road and wrecking car tyres there would be an indignant outpouring of rage.


----------



## Ganymede (3 Dec 2014)

Drago said:


> Strewth. If someone was lobbing caltrops in the road and wrecking car tyres there would be an indignant outpouring of rage.


I bet if they reported the dog with the hurty paw they'd get more outrage than anything expressed on behalf of cyclists. Oh dear that sounds cynical. Maybe just in the red-top press. It's not just the UK where everyone is soppy about animals though!


----------



## jefmcg (3 Dec 2014)

dodgy said:


> Every time I read a thread about Australia and cycling, it's often depressing. What is it with Australia and its attitudes to cycling? I thought this was a sporting mad nation, lovers of the outdoors? I get the impression it's just one big rough estate!


This is not my experience at all. I spent two months this year in Melbourne, and I find cycling there much more pleasant than in London. I'm based in interchangeably middle class suburbs in both cities. The cycling facilities are much nicer, roads more open (that's really not London's fault, it's an organic city); if there is a diversion on a cycle facility it's well signed and a detour provided, not just a "cyclists dismount" sign (yes, I'm looking at you, CS3). The drivers are generally more respecting to cyclists. Less concern with locks: a mechanic at a shop identified my fahgettaboudit lock with the same pride he might have used to spot a Moulton. And it was definitely overkill.

Down sides are tram tracks (they terrify me) and lots more potential doorings, both because they do not seem to look as much as Londoners and because tram tracks can squeeze you into the door zone as you don't want to cross them at a small angle. I ride slowly if I find myself in the door zone, which is the only reason I was not knocked off several times.

The tack thing is terrible, but not typical of my experience. We'll have to sponsor @victor to visit us, so he can realise how lucky he is.


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2014)

jefmcg said:


> This is not my experience at all. I spent two months this year in Melbourne, and I find cycling there much more pleasant than in London. I'm based in interchangeably middle class suburbs in both cities. The cycling facilities are much nicer, roads more open (that's really not London's fault, it's an organic city); if there is a diversion on a cycle facility it's well signed and a detour provided, not just a "cyclists dismount" sign (yes, I'm looking at you, CS3). The drivers are generally more respecting to cyclists. Less concern with locks: a mechanic at a shop identified my fahgettaboudit lock with the same pride he might have used to spot a Moulton. And it was definitely overkill.
> 
> Down sides are tram tracks (they terrify me) and lots more potential doorings, both because they do not seem to look as much as Londoners and because tram tracks can squeeze you into the door zone as you don't want to cross them at a small angle. I ride slowly if I find myself in the door zone, which is the only reason I was not knocked off several times.
> 
> The tack thing is terrible, but not typical of my experience. We'll have to sponsor @victor to visit us, so he can realise how lucky he is.


Would he stay though?


----------



## Ganymede (4 Dec 2014)

classic33 said:


> Would he stay though?


He's threatened to...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Jan 2015)

It's still occuring, and worse still, there have been recent reports of tacks and other sharp objects (some custom-made) in other inner-city locations.
https://www.bicyclenetwork.com.au/f...&sid=b1b0f2671035688bcc0f5d884d9d680c#p663996

By the way, have any of you tried the Tannus tyres, mentioned in the thread post in the above link? Apart from their obvious puncture-resistance, what are the drawbacks, e.g. poor rolling resistance, hard to put on and off, etc. ?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jan 2015)

Hi Victor, do a forum search, there has been a few threads about them tyres recently, here is one


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2015)

victor said:


> It's still occuring, and worse still, there have been recent reports of tacks and other sharp objects (some custom-made) in other inner-city locations.
> https://www.bicyclenetwork.com.au/f...&sid=b1b0f2671035688bcc0f5d884d9d680c#p663996
> 
> By the way, have any of you tried the Tannus tyres, mentioned in the thread post in the above link? Apart from their obvious puncture-resistance, what are the drawbacks, e.g. poor rolling resistance, hard to put on and off, etc. ?


One council  Yarra Council  now advising you to watch for and report such finds. Although these have been found in gardens. 
Nothing accidental about these. Similar devices have been found elsewhere, on roads.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2015)

victor said:


> It's still occuring, and worse still, there have been recent reports of tacks and other sharp objects (some custom-made) in other inner-city locations.
> https://www.bicyclenetwork.com.au/f...&sid=b1b0f2671035688bcc0f5d884d9d680c#p663996
> 
> By the way, have any of you tried the Tannus tyres, mentioned in the thread post in the above link? Apart from their obvious puncture-resistance, what are the drawbacks, e.g. poor rolling resistance, hard to put on and off, etc. ?



I wrote about 3500 words as a Tannus review at http://veloballs.com/go/tannus

It has since been added to by another cycle chater who has done more miles on these solid tyres than I have. I'd say they get better the more you ride them.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Jan 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I wrote about 3500 words as a Tannus review at http://veloballs.com/go/tannus
> 
> It has since been added to by another cycle chater who has done more miles on these solid tyres than I have. I'd say they get better the more you ride them.


Yes, I read it, @Andrew_Culture , after @Pat "5mph" was kind enough to mention it to me.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2015)

victor said:


> Yes, I read it, @Andrew_Culture , after @Pat "5mph" was kind enough to mention it to me.



The system works! 

My concern with that many tacks would be the clearance between your tyres and frame if you pick up loads of tacks. Mind you, I'm really not sure tacks would impregnate these tyres at all!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (3 Jan 2015)

User said:


> Probably the wrong sort of prick for that.



Looking at those metal triangle things I'm fairly sure the Tannus would just squash them!

I know that Tannus are doing tons of publicity at the moment so I'd recommend contacting the Australian distributor and asking if they fancy trading some tyres for some publicity on the ultimate testing ground! Seriously!


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jan 2015)

There seems to be a whole cottage industry making these caltrops (thanks bicyclenetwork for the word!), yet I can't find any mention of it in the mainstream press. Now they are putting them in parks and gardens, someone is going to get seriously hurt.





But I guess the police are focusing on more important things, such as drivers being bothered. _ "Nothing bothers a car driver more, who's caught in traffic, than having a cyclist stop at the traffic lights, check that it's OK and then disobey the traffic light," 

_


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Jan 2015)

http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/p...und-in-edinburgh-gardens-20150104-12hodo.html
Apparently, if the tacks end up in parks, it's a criminal act (and warning signs are immediately erected, and council staff immediately start removing the tacks), but if they end up on a road heavily used*** by cyclists, then "we'll get around to investigating it eventually". Hypocrites.

I hate to think of what would occur if a cyclist gets a tack in his/her front wheel and loses control of the bike, perhaps with a car not too far behind. 

*** At least, 10.5 months ago it was - that's how long the tacks have been being dropped on this road.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Feb 2015)

The tacks continue to be dropped along Yarra Boulevard 1 year (minus 1 week) on, and now it appears that copycats (or perhaps even the same person/people?) are trying the stunt on other popular bicycle paths:
https://www.bicyclenetwork.com.au/f...&sid=589e733d6e46c01a30886aa53318e963#p665642

Apparently, this one even made Melbourne's Lord Mayor take notice (that's the reference to Robert Doyle on the forum page I just linked). As one of the forum members so aptly stated: "mongrels".


----------



## Ganymede (13 Feb 2015)

Oh victor, when I saw that you had posted again on this thread I was SO hoping it was going to be a link to a newspaper article saying "TACK DROPPING SCUM ARRESTED" with a subhead of "Culprits caught in the act and on camera" and a further subhead saying "Two of the filthy miscreants broke their legs trying to escape".


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Feb 2015)

Ganymede said:


> Oh victor, when I saw that you had posted again on this thread I was SO hoping it was going to be a link to a newspaper article saying "TACK DROPPING SCUM ARRESTED" with a subhead of "Culprits caught in the act and on camera" and a further subhead saying "Two of the filthy miscreants broke their legs trying to escape".


How much I wish that were true.


----------



## jarlrmai (13 Feb 2015)

Somebody is very dedicated or there are quite a few of them.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Mar 2015)

Still occurring 13 months after it started. Here's an article giving a detailed overview:
http://cyclingtips.com.au/2015/03/a...on-yarra-boulevard-whats-being-done-about-it/


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2015)

Nice to know that the Authorities are doing as well as could be expected, on trying to stop it.
Nowt by the looks of things!


----------



## Ganymede (26 Mar 2015)

Hi Victor - can't believe it's still going on!

However, I suggest a strategy.

Find someone with 2 cute golden labradors.
Pose pictures of one of them with a wounded foot (blood on a bandage) and the other one looking sad.
Release a story about how the wounded one got a potentially deadly infection from picking up a tack deep in his paw and may not live.
Extra pic of the healthy dog refusing food or lying down looking sad, being fruitlessly encouraged by its 12-year-old owner who has raised them from a pup.
Express outrage.

Might work, the Aussies are like the Pommies where animals are concerned....

Seriously though, what the police have said they are doing is majorly pathetic, striding about visibly and asking people instead of surveillance.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Mar 2015)

Ganymede said:


> Hi Victor - can't believe it's still going on!
> 
> However, I suggest a strategy.
> 
> ...


It's already occurred. At least one dog got a tack in its foot since this started. Also, at least one cyclist has crashed as a result of picking up a tack, and then losing control of the bicycle. Whoever's throwing these is (are?) a messed-up person.

Several people over here have commented that if there were this many tacks thrown onto a motorway, outrage would be huge, and justice swiftly exacted. Australians love their cars.  (Yes, I know, I'm Australian, but I'm a cyclist, which makes me atypical).


----------



## Ganymede (26 Mar 2015)

Shut Up Legs said:


> It's already occurred. At least one dog got a tack in its foot since this started.



I just think you need to up the dramatic ante: "Fluffie's gonna DIE"... I'm half serious... Good luck!


----------



## jarlrmai (26 Mar 2015)

The longer this goes on the more likely it's about the thrill of doing that is something causing all this fuss and getting away with it than it is about the act itself.


----------



## jefmcg (26 Mar 2015)

http://cyclingtips.com.au/2015/03/a...on-yarra-boulevard-whats-being-done-about-it/


> The ‘Boulie tacks’ have almost certainly been placed on the road by a local resident, deliberately to inconvenience cyclists
> [..]
> While it’s hard to determine whether rider numbers on the Boulevard are down as a result of the tacks, it’s clear, at least anecdotally, that many riders have been and still are hesitant to visit. One group that has started avoiding ‘the Boulie’ is Blackburn Cycling Club, which has been running time trials along much of the 6.6km stretch of road for years.


This is the worst part; not only haven't they been caught and punished, but that they have apparently achieved their aim of driving cyclists away. I dare say a time trial outside your house is a bit annoying, and that's not happening anymore.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Apr 2015)

The latest development, a planned protest ride soon. This post from a local cycling forum
https://www.bicyclenetwork.com.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=26910&p=668148#p668144
mentions that the media, our State Premier and the local parliamentary member have been contacted.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2015)

Petition now been started, to try and get it stopped.


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Apr 2015)

At least people are talking about it at some level, who started the petition?


----------



## jefmcg (22 Apr 2015)

Some guy 

https://www.change.org/p/please-sign-the-petition-stop-the-tacks-on-kew-boulevard

He's also organising a protest ride.

http://noboullietacks.com/


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Apr 2015)

Oh I got confused I thought someone had organised a petition to stop the protest ride.


----------



## jefmcg (22 Apr 2015)

Oops lots of TMNs to @Shut Up Legs Somehow I didn't read his posting properly.

@jarlrmai anyone who wants to stop the protest ride will be out the night before with tacks


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Apr 2015)

More developments:

Local police issued a media release: http://vicpolicenews.com.au/news/6574-police-investigate-tack-attack.html
An Australian cycling website issued their own release: http://cyclingtips.com.au/2015/04/r...oulevard-this-sunday-in-boulie-tacks-protest/
Meanwhile, the planned protest ride is still on for this coming Sunday. Personally, I think it should be on a week day during peak traffic times, because not enough people will even notice it on a Sunday, except for a few locals and the tourists who drive through Yarra Bend Park.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2015)

Shut Up Legs said:


> More developments:
> 
> Local police issued a media release: http://vicpolicenews.com.au/news/6574-police-investigate-tack-attack.html
> An Australian cycling website issued their own release: http://cyclingtips.com.au/2015/04/r...oulevard-this-sunday-in-boulie-tacks-protest/
> Meanwhile, the planned protest ride is still on for this coming Sunday. Personally, I think it should be on a week day during peak traffic times, because not enough people will even notice it on a Sunday, except for a few locals and the tourists who drive through Yarra Bend Park.


Would a peak time protest play into the hands of those who are throwing the tacks into place?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Apr 2015)

I just updated the thread title, to better reflect this sorry state of affairs. I can't believe it's been 14 months, and the problem still continues.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2015)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I just updated the thread title, to better reflect this sorry state of affairs. I can't believe it's been 14 months, and the problem still continues.


And the ride, still going?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 May 2015)

Some media coverage of the protest ride this morning:
http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/s...sts-say-enough-is-enough-20150503-1myqjk.html


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 May 2015)

Also from another local paper: http://www.heraldsun.com.au/leader/...-yarra-boulevard/story-fngnvlpt-1227333950457
No reader comments on either, yet, not that I'm planning to read them anyway, given the typical response any remotely cycling-related article gets.


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2015)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Also from another local paper: http://www.heraldsun.com.au/leader/...-yarra-boulevard/story-fngnvlpt-1227333950457
> No reader comments on either, yet, not that I'm planning to read them anyway, given the typical response any remotely cycling-related article gets.


Made certain TV channels news as well. And not just the cyclist side of things either.
It seems young kids have fallen foul of the tacks.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 May 2015)

This is disgusting. The local council put up repair stations, then the locals cut the pump hoses.  I've been feeling pretty depressed lately, because as a cyclist I just don't feel welcome in my own country any more.
http://www.bicycles.net.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=73354&p=1252783#p1252783
Whatever punishment these bastards get when they finally get caught, it won't be enough.


----------



## Ganymede (8 May 2015)

Shut Up Legs said:


> This is disgusting. The local council put up repair stations, then the locals cut the pump hoses.  I've been feeling pretty depressed lately, because as a cyclist I just don't feel welcome in my own country any more.
> http://www.bicycles.net.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=73354&p=1252783#p1252783
> Whatever punishment these bastards get when they finally get caught, it won't be enough.


Hi Victor, I really feel for you - this is just mindless. What the hell is their problem? Well, hugs from the UK anyway.


----------



## jarlrmai (8 May 2015)

Okay repair the repair stations, stick a hidden camera on them and wait.


----------



## glenn forger (12 May 2015)

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/la...0777809?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



> Detective Sergeant Mark Patrick labelled the incident one of the most callous incidents he’d ever seen.
> 
> “He came up behind the cyclist striking the cyclist in the rear tyre … killing the rider instantly,” he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2015)

glenn forger said:


> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/la...0777809?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


What's the piece above, a #cowardsrun, got to do with the thread?


----------



## jarlrmai (12 May 2015)

Sounds like he deliberately drove into the back of that guy at speed.... wow talk about your worst nightmare.


----------



## glenn forger (12 May 2015)

Found the vehicle:

http://www.theguardian.com/australi...-that-killed-cyclist-may-have-been-deliberate

Comments are interesting:



> Now, I'm conscious of being a clichéd, anecdotal, knee-jerker, blaming-the-media-for-everything-type-person here – but I seriously think it's past time for a very frank discussion about the role the media plays in stigmatising cyclists. The day after Gordon was killed, A Current Affair ran a story about cyclists being a menace to society.
> 
> I'm a very experienced cyclist. I reckon I cop unwarranted abuse from motorists at least twice a week on my daily commute to work. Most of the time, they're spewing out the same divisive, vitriolic clickbait that News Corp regurgitates on a cyclical basis. Where's the accountability?


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2015)

It's bloody Mad Max in Aussie !!! REALLY. Might have been why my mate didn't spend too long in that massive country - he is cycling his way around the planet - and avoiding cold. He didn't spend long in Australia. Sepnt months in SE Asia/Thailand 'area', including the 'mined' parts of Vietnam - says something !!!


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2015)

fossyant said:


> It's bloody Mad Max in Aussie !!! REALLY. Might have been why my mate didn't spend too long in that massive country - he is cycling his way around the planet - and avoiding cold. He didn't spend long in Australia. Sepnt months in SE Asia/Thailand 'area', including the 'mined' parts of Vietnam - says something !!!


Police now fear that the driver may have been stalking the cyclist, and may be doing the same to other cyclists.

Would it be better splitting these posts off onto a seperate thread?


----------



## jarlrmai (13 May 2015)

When we are being targeted like this it's a hate crime I have no doubt.

This statement is interesting, given the recent arrests for threats of violence on Twitter towards people

“If you read online comments, there’s a lot of vitriol aimed at cyclists but what people say anonymously isn’t closely related to their behaviour, very few people want to hurt another human being.

So when the target is cyclists it's okay?

I know twitter isn't quite as anonymous as a newspaper comments article but it still takes investigation to find out who someone is on Twitter unless they are blatant about it.

I agree this should be another thread though.


----------



## glenn forger (13 May 2015)

It's a crazy situation. Spiked metal objects are left by someone with the direct intention of hurting a section of society, newspapers maintain a sustained campaign of hatred and resentment against the same section of society and an official says that when members of the public say "I want to kill that section of society" it's just banter.


----------



## jefmcg (13 May 2015)

I don't understand why it's in this thread. Sure, it's in the same state as the tacks, but that state (one of the smallest) is larger than Britain. There's no real connection between these incidents. I don't think they are even similar in many ways. One is vigilantism, trying through dangerous and illegal means to drive away a group of people, and the other seems like a serial killer.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I don't understand why it's in this thread. Sure, it's in the same state as the tacks, but that state (one of the smallest) is larger than Britain. There's no real connection between these incidents. I don't think they are even similar in many ways. One is vigilantism, trying through dangerous and illegal means to drive away a group of people, and the *other seems like a serial killer.*


That last part is what the Police seem to be worried about.


----------



## jarlrmai (13 May 2015)

I think the broader question is are these incidents in some way engendered by the prevailing social attitudes, articles in the press and lack of action by those in authority?

He's may be a serial killer, but he's targeting a section of society and using a specific weapon, he's carrying out the "fantasy" I see written in the comments sections of newspaper articles about cyclists or cycling. If the tack guy kills a cyclist and its just good luck and down to the guys who post the warnings and spent the time clearing them away that thankfully no-one had, is he any less culpable for the death of that cyclist than this guy?

The fact that he burnt out the car is darkly amusing, it proves he knew what he did however given the outcome of some investigations into cycling road deaths he could probably have gone to the police station claimed the sun was in his eyes or something and got away with a fine or a small driving ban or even no action at all.


----------



## glenn forger (13 May 2015)

The cycling advocate is on a hiding to nothing, he's got to downplay it and try to calm down what seems to be a febrile atmosphere, he's got to strike a balance between saying cycling is safe with saying it's safe but watch out for the objects scattered to make you crash and the lumps of metal deliberately driven at you.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> I think the broader question is are these incidents in some way engendered by the prevailing social attitudes, articles in the press and lack of action by those in authority?
> 
> He's may be a serial killer, but he's targeting a section of society and using a specific weapon, he's carrying out the "fantasy" I see written in the comments sections of newspaper articles about cyclists or cycling. If the tack guy kills a cyclist and its just good luck and down to the guys who post the warnings and spent the time clearing them away that thankfully no-one had, is he any less culpable for the death of that cyclist than this guy?
> 
> The fact that he burnt out the car is darkly amusing, it proves he knew what he did however given the outcome of some investigations into cycling road deaths he could probably have gone to the police station claimed the sun was in his eyes or something and got away with a fine or a small driving ban or even no action at all.


The tacks and other objects thrown into the road, appear to have been done by more than one person. Over a period of more than a year.
When authorities tried to help, by providing fixing stations. These stations were then targeted.


----------



## jarlrmai (13 May 2015)

So the tack people are psychopaths and the car driver is a serial killer.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> So the tack people are psychopaths and the car driver is a serial killer.



Car driver follows his/her "victims" is what Police feel.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 May 2015)

Sorry, more bad news. 
https://www.bicyclenetwork.com.au/f...&sid=2ab3266dcc92d0f376f95b8f2ecef227#p669257


----------



## jarlrmai (26 May 2015)

Man this is insane.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Jun 2015)

_Vive la résistance!_
http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/c...a-boulevard-tack-attacks-20150603-ghfv7w.html


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2015)

Shut Up Legs said:


> _Vive la résistance!_
> http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/c...a-boulevard-tack-attacks-20150603-ghfv7w.html


They got someone and prosecuted them?
Unable to follow the link at present.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 Jun 2015)

classic33 said:


> They got someone and prosecuted them?
> Unable to follow the link at present.


No prosecutions unfortunately, but there was a 24-hour protest ride that ran from 7am Sunday to 7am yesterday. Again, they chose a time that would not inconvenience anyone (particularly since yesterday was a public holiday here - apparently the Queen was having another 'birthday'). I still think they should do it during peak commuting time on a weekday, otherwise nobody will notice.

Here's a bit of info about the ride, and there are some more comments on the Strava page that is linked:
https://www.bicyclenetwork.com.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=26910&p=669724#p669724


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2015)

Wonder if those dropping them did turn up to watch as the post at the top of that page asks.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Jul 2015)

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/leader/...-for-information/story-fngnvlpt-1227425515652

Local police issue another call for help from the public, and the tack-dropping continues...


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2015)

Shut Up Legs said:


> It's just reached the mainstream media (after almost 3 months ):
> Melbourne's Herald Sun (aka Feral Hun, due to its anti-cyclist stance and generally tabloid style aimed at bogans) article.
> 
> This is the discussion thread that's been running since the tacks first appeared:
> ...


http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...-hatred-what-have-people-got-against-cyclists

Although the fishing line/wire is an old one in some parts


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 Jan 2016)

Almost 2 years since it started, and still occurring...

http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/w...s-hunt-obsessive-culprit-20151214-glnnax.html

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-08/cyclists-tacks-yarra-boulevard-kew-vicroads/7072342


----------



## Ganymede (8 Jan 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Almost 2 years since it started, and still occurring...
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/w...s-hunt-obsessive-culprit-20151214-glnnax.html
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-08/cyclists-tacks-yarra-boulevard-kew-vicroads/7072342


Holy cow! This is unbelieveable. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Jan 2016)

Taking turns in watching could be the answer.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Jan 2016)

A bit more info: http://www.news.com.au/national/vic...h/news-story/ae683bf0e89027c17b14d8734c6a18be

Sadly enough, I think all the publicity just gives this nutcase more motivation.


----------



## Ganymede (10 Jan 2016)

I'm glad to see in that article that the police are making a good effort. It seemed like you cyclists were on your own a bit to begin with. Also that the net seems to be closing - good luck with this Victor, it really is sick in the head.


----------



## atbman (10 Jan 2016)

If he's buying 1000s of tacks, some company must have some idea (unless s/he owns it of course)


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2016)

It's not just plain tacks being dropped though.
How far would 20 kilo of tacks go?


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Jan 2016)

Now here's a way you can put all those head cams to good use. If he is following the clean up car around position a couple of dozen head cams in the bushes, send the clean up car down and see what happens.


----------



## Arrowfoot (12 Jan 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Now here's a way you can put all those head cams to good use. If he is following the clean up car around position a couple of dozen head cams in the bushes, send the clean up car down and see what happens.



This has been going for a couple of years and its seems the council, the Police, the cyclists and every man and his dog has done everything ordinarily possible. There is also the suggestion it is a cyclist within the same community. The length of the road and the surroundings I understand does not lend itself easily to the usual surveillance operations. 

It will probably take a road death that is directly attributed to the tacks and then it will become murder. Thereafter it will go to the serious boys and sophisticated covert stuff such as thermal imaging etc will come into play. The cycling community offer of volunteer 24/7 have not been accepted by the Police.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Now here's a way you can put all those head cams to good use. If he is following the clean up car around position a couple of dozen head cams in the bushes, send the clean up car down and see what happens.


http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-06-...e-investigators-along-yarra-boulevard/6559688

And the homemade version





http://www.pedestrian.tv/news/arts-...lbou/373423f1-1a6e-4493-8d38-4b057a9c8768.htm


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Mar 2016)

Now apparently tacks have been dropped on the most popular mountain road in the Melbourne area for cyclists:
https://www.bicyclenetwork.com.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=26910&p=676364#p676364
Hundreds of cyclists ride up and down this road every Saturday and Sunday.

This is a 6.75km section of road with an average 4.4% grade, and if cyclists riding down this road, quite commonly at speeds of about 50-60km/h, were to get tacks in their front wheels, the outcome could be disastrous.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Mar 2016)

If I was a sadistic cycle hater. Thats where I would have started with the tacks.

The link doesnt work though.

I bet nobody has thought that this could be a cyclist dropping tacks as he rides along. Why he would do it, I dont know. But this person is a nutter.


----------



## Ganymede (6 Mar 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Now apparently tacks have been dropped on the most popular mountain road in the Melbourne area for cyclists:
> https://www.bicyclenetwork.com.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=26910&p=676364#p676364
> Hundreds of cyclists ride up and down this road every Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> This is a 6.75km section of road with an average 4.4% grade, and if cyclists riding down this road, quite commonly at speeds of about 50-60km/h, were to get tacks in their front wheels, the outcome could be disastrous.


I'm sorry to hear this, victor.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Mar 2016)

I'd guess this is a copy cat. After someone has been able to do this with impunity for 2 years, in a busy inner suburban area, it's no wonder someone else has decided they can get away with it on country roads. They'll never catch this one, so that's a pretty retrograde step for cycling in Melbourne.

@steveindenmark link works fine for me. Here's the text, for your elucidation


> Top
> 
> Jay Mboy
> Posts: 1
> ...



Update, severe LOLs from me. The petition mentioned above is illustrated with a stock photo taken in Box Hill Surrey.


----------



## Drago (6 Mar 2016)

How long before some cycling vigilante gets fed up and starts targeting cars with caltrops an improvised stingers?


----------



## glenn forger (6 Mar 2016)

A cynical news manipulator would hire attractive twins to pose with a dog with its foot in a bandage and the headline "Catch this monster!" 

And why are they linking the incidents with what some random whackjob says online about cyclists? If the cops did that here they'd have eleventy million suspects.


----------



## Ganymede (9 Mar 2016)

glenn forger said:


> A cynical news manipulator would hire attractive twins to pose with a dog with its foot in a bandage and the headline "Catch this monster!"
> 
> And why are they linking the incidents with what some random whackjob says online about cyclists? If the cops did that here they'd have eleventy million suspects.


Gonna hafta TMN you there - for the dog, though not for the twins!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Apr 2016)

Now it's also occurring on Mt Dandenong, a very popular cycling spot in Melbourne's eastern suburbs:
http://www.bicycles.net.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=89234

As reported at the start of the above thread, the initial tack-dropping occurred in mid-March, and then yesterday (a Monday public holiday in Australia, for ANZAC Day), a lot of cyclists ended up with punctures, due to more tacks being dropped. The stupidity of dropping tacks on sloping, bending mountain roads like these is incredible, because the potential for serious injury or death from a front tyre blowout definitely exists.

I really need to win a lottery, and move out of this cyclist-hating country.


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Apr 2016)

Ludicrous that this is still going on.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 Jun 2016)

A possible lead: https://www.bicyclenetwork.com.au/f...&sid=eb89f7750c570a01aed600b0a6e99236#p678639
It's disappointing that 6 months later we still haven't heard anything about it, though.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 Jun 2016)

Actually, here's a news article on it, too. The CCTV shot looks a bit like a Impressionist painting, though. 
http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/p...ase-of-the-boulie-tacker-20160615-gpjtsu.html


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Actually, here's a news article on it, too. The CCTV shot looks a bit like a Impressionist painting, though.
> http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/p...ase-of-the-boulie-tacker-20160615-gpjtsu.html


He's taking a chance, no shoes.

Detective Senior Sergeant Mark Standish said he hoped the breakthrough was enough to track down the culprit and stop the tacks from being dropped.

"It's been an outrageous event that's been happening over a two-year period now," he said. "It's a pathetic, ridiculous act. If they've got a gripe with cyclists this isn't the way to go about it."


----------



## Custom24 (15 Jun 2016)

classic33 said:


> Detective Senior Sergeant Mark Standish said ..."It's a pathetic, ridiculous act. If they've got a gripe with cyclists this isn't the way to go about it."



So having a "gripe" with cyclists, as a group, is not a problem in itself? That quote from a police officer stinks, but from what I've read of Oz attitudes to cyclists, it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Jun 2016)

classic33 said:


> He's taking a chance, no shoes.
> 
> Detective Senior Sergeant Mark Standish said he hoped the breakthrough was enough to track down the culprit and stop the tacks from being dropped.
> 
> "It's been an outrageous event that's been happening over a two-year period now," he said. "It's a pathetic, ridiculous act. If they've got a gripe with cyclists this isn't the way to go about it."


Yes, now that you mention it, I think it would have been very fitting if he'd stepped on one of his own tacks (assuming of course that he is the tack-thrower, and not just some random anti-cyclist person out to vandalise the bicycle repair station).


----------



## fimm (16 Jun 2016)

Article on the new CCTV footage from The Guardian:
http://www.theguardian.com/australi...sed-suspected-boulie-tacker-melbourne-cycling


----------



## dodgy (16 Jun 2016)

Read some of the comments on the Guardian article. I despair.


----------



## Lonestar (16 Jun 2016)

These dickheads wouldn't stop me.I'd go back onto solid tyres to beat this.I know a guy at work who has solid tyres.

These people have got an effing cheek.


----------



## jefmcg (16 Jun 2016)

If someone had caused criminal damage to 500-800 cars, leading to some serious injuries, do you think the police would be sitting on poor quality CCTV images for 6 months?


----------



## Lonestar (16 Jun 2016)

Just a vigilante I reckon they could catch this guy if they put some effort into it.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Jun 2016)

Now with video, and it's a classic.  It shows him spending a few minutes systematically breaking the bicycle repair station, and then taking it to his car. What a moron.
https://www.facebook.com/eyewatchboroondara/?fref=nf


----------



## jarlrmai (17 Jun 2016)

Still think it's multiple people, hopefully they catch them/him this time.


----------



## jarlrmai (17 Jun 2016)

Apparently they've had the images for months but were waiting for their IT guys to clean them up. FFS just release them, a thousand cycling nerds on the internet will clean them up for you


----------



## jefmcg (17 Jun 2016)

jarlrmai said:


> Still think it's multiple people, hopefully they catch them/him this time.


If it were multiple people, it would be more widespread. The Dandenong incident is probably a copy cat, but it would have spread to beach Road if there were others joining in.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Jul 2016)

Now a cyclist has been fined for riding clear of the tack-throwing zone. I hate this country. 
https://www.bicyclenetwork.com.au/f...&sid=0565b4321339712cf5118f595808c890#p679334


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Now a cyclist has been fined for riding clear of the tack-throwing zone. I hate this country.
> https://www.bicyclenetwork.com.au/f...&sid=0565b4321339712cf5118f595808c890#p679334


We have our own version up here
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cyclist-‘nearly-decapitated-stretford.204107/ one local "trick" is video tape, either across the road or the path at head height.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Jul 2016)

The cyclist's fine for avoiding the tack-strewn bike lane was also posted on Farcebook:
https://www.bicyclenetwork.com.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=26910&start=960#p679334

Our road rules explicitly state that we can avoid a bike lane if it is "impracticable" to use, and having tacks scattered over it does (in my opinion) make it impracticable, but it would have to be tested in court, and I don't know if the cyclist who was fined is willing to contest the fine or not.


----------



## growingvegetables (26 Jul 2016)

Shut Up Legs said:


> The cyclist's fine for avoiding the tack-strewn bike lane was also posted on Farcebook:
> https://www.bicyclenetwork.com.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=26910&start=960#p679334
> 
> Our road rules explicitly state that we can avoid a bike lane if it is "impracticable" to use, and having tacks scattered over it does (in my opinion) make it impracticable, but it would have to be tested in court, and I don't know if the cyclist who was fined is willing to contest the fine or not.


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Jul 2016)

Fine has been rescinded, but because the lane in question does not meet the legal definition of a compulsory bike lane.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Jul 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Fine has been rescinded, but because the lane in question does not meet the legal definition of a compulsory bike lane.


Yes, I just read that a moment ago in the thread I linked above.  I must admit I didn't see that one coming, but I'm probably over-cynical. It's nice to see something working out in favour of cyclists for a change.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 Mar 2018)

More tacks thrown on a Mt Dandenong road (a very popular cycling road east of Melbourne). Someone did it in 2016, and now someone's done it again:
http://www.bicycles.net.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&p=1439891#p1439834

If any of you consider moving to Australia, then think twice about it if you really love cycling.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2018)

I can't believe it's still going on, but then again, after hearing all your stories about Aussie car drivers and Franks horrific read about his Indipac ride. I don't think I would want to cycle Australia anytime soon.


----------



## jefmcg (8 Mar 2018)

It's almost certainly copy cats at this point. 

(I've got to say, tacks notwithstanding, I enjoy cycling in and around Melbourne. I'd be disinclined to do the Indian Pacific even in a car)


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Nov 2018)

The tack-dropping idiot (s) is/are back:
https://www.theage.com.au/national/...-tacker-targets-cyclists-20181107-p50efd.html


----------

